

Convicted U.S. spy Christopher Boyce: 'Snowden is doomed' - gridscomputing
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/14/world/asia/hong-kong-boyce-snowden/index.html?iid=article_sidebar

======
LoganCale
> Former spy, fugitive and convicted traitor, Christopher Boyce sold U.S.
> secrets to the former Soviet Union and dodged U.S. authorities for almost
> two years until his arrest in 1977 at the age of just 22.

Christopher Boyce was convicted of espionage, not treason.

